# Buffer Overflow in Zeit-Protokolldienst ntpd



## Newsfeed (19 Mai 2009)

In der der quelloffenen Implementierung des Network Time Protocol ntpd steckt ein Fehler, durch den Angreifer aus der Ferne ein System zum Absturz bringen oder kompromittieren können. Schuld ist die Verwendung der unsicheren C-Funktion printf.

Weiterlesen...


----------

